# Stone holders



## Scribbled (Sep 23, 2019)

What kind of whetstone holders do you mostly use or at least find the most useful? You have the classic sink bridge, a stone holder (often the stone case) an adjustable stone holder (looks like a mini sink bridge) or just a plain rubber mat or tea towel.


----------



## Suhail Karimi (Sep 23, 2019)

i like the suehiro single pin holder also the spring loaded ones are great but they dont work well for smaller stones


----------



## JoeWheels (Sep 23, 2019)

Silicone mats work well.
For times when you don't need everything buttoned down
they're simple, keep things clean, and quick to set up.
Good for drying too.


----------



## Michi (Sep 23, 2019)

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/the-sink-bridge-to-end-all-sink-bridges.40024/


----------



## osakajoe (Sep 23, 2019)

No need to spend $200 on a holder. 

Mine cost $5
A few pieces of wood, tape measure, non slip mat, and a few screws. 

I don’t like stone holders as most don’t allow you to use the stone when it becomes very thin. The clamps end up being higher.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Sep 23, 2019)

The jki stone bridge is nice and doesn’t break the bank. I’m thinking about the one that can be set on a decline (optional) and fits across a 1/2 or full size hotel pan


----------



## MrHiggins (Sep 23, 2019)

osakajoe said:


> No need to spend $200 on a holder.
> 
> Mine cost $5
> A few pieces of wood, tape measure, non slip mat, and a few screws.
> ...


Mine is the same concept. Works for me.


----------



## MrHiggins (Sep 23, 2019)

MrHiggins said:


> Mine is the same concept. Works for me.


Oops, forget to attach image...


----------



## osakajoe (Sep 24, 2019)

MrHiggins said:


> Oops, forget to attach image...
> 
> View attachment 61633



That’s a cool easy setup!


----------



## childermass (Sep 24, 2019)

MrHiggins said:


> Oops, forget to attach image...
> 
> View attachment 61633



I use a similar setup, works great.
Unfortunately I don’t have a picture at hand now


----------



## bahamaroot (Sep 25, 2019)

osakajoe said:


> No need to spend $200 on a holder.
> 
> Mine cost $5
> A few pieces of wood, tape measure, non slip mat, and a few screws...


I posted basically the same thing in that other thread and got my head bit off. I'd rather put that $200 toward another knife than something to set a rock on.
Here's another much cheaper route if you really want a sink bridge but don't want to make one.
https://amazon.com/dp/B07JR99YRC/coliid=I1CN3MMI8QWJM1&colid=1NA6XRFV7EW54&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
or
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07LBG7TS...olid=1NA6XRFV7EW54&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## daveb (Sep 25, 2019)

osakajoe said:


>



I see that picture and from what I know about Joe, I envision drinks on one side of the divider and sushi on the other....

No comment on which side is which.


----------



## osakajoe (Sep 26, 2019)

bahamaroot said:


> I posted basically the same thing in that other thread and got my head bit off. I'd rather put that $200 toward another knife than something to set a rock on.



Snobs if they think a simple setup is wrong. 



daveb said:


> I see that picture and from what I know about Joe, I envision drinks on one side of the divider and sushi on the other....
> 
> No comment on which side is which.



Haha I wish I could make sushi home. 

But I’m also lazy and will just stack my stones on top of each other with slip mat in between and use them like that.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 26, 2019)

I just use a rika holder. I’ve often struggled keeping it in place. Any tips?


----------



## kayman67 (Sep 26, 2019)

Most friction mats work great.


----------



## Michi (Sep 26, 2019)

Nothing wrong with a simple stone holder. If it holds the stone firmly in place, it’s a working stone holder, by definition.


----------



## stringer (Sep 26, 2019)

Home Setup


----------



## Michi (Sep 26, 2019)

stringer said:


> Home Setup


Hmmm… May I just cautiously express that I think the aesthetics are lacking just a little?


----------



## stringer (Sep 26, 2019)

Michi said:


> Hmmm… May I just cautiously express that I think the aesthetics are lacking just a little?



My spouse would agree with you.


Work Setup

I'm a big fan of using found materials when possible. My bridge is made of a cedar roasting plank. It has some pieces of plank taped to the bottom. It has been carefully engineered so that if you put it on top of any hotel pan, and give it a tap it wedges into place. Even though every hotel pan in my building seems to be different, it works with any of them. Finding one with a relatively flat bottom however can be tedious.






Bottom of the bridge


----------



## daveb (Sep 26, 2019)

I've worked with those engineers....


----------



## childermass (Sep 26, 2019)

childermass said:


> I use a similar setup, works great.
> Unfortunately I don’t have a picture at hand now



Finally got around to clean up and take a picture [emoji4]


----------



## labor of love (Sep 26, 2019)

Where do you guys get those huge slip mats from?


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 26, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Where do you guys get those huge slip mats from?



Restaurants and/or restaurant supply stores?


----------



## stringer (Sep 26, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Where do you guys get those huge slip mats from?



The ones on my home setup came from the hardware store. They are sold in rolls as drawer/tool box liners. You can cut them to whatever shape/size you need


----------



## childermass (Sep 26, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Where do you guys get those huge slip mats from?



Mine is a car floor mat from a hardware store and I cut a piece off.


----------



## daveb (Sep 26, 2019)

+1 to liner mats from the blue or orange stores.


----------



## GeneH (Sep 29, 2019)

I feel like one of the club in this thread. It was a nice day so I used a timber outside 
instead of the kitchen counter.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Sep 29, 2019)

Away from home for a couple of months so this is all I have at the moment: stone holder = wet cloth, stone = a #1000 Shapton glass. I do everything on it. I hope I don’t hit glass before I’m back home.


----------



## Matus (Sep 29, 2019)

When I hone razors:







When I sharpen knives:


----------



## Scribbled (Sep 29, 2019)

Huh, this is a daft question, but I’ve noticed a lot of people setting their stone holders at an incline. Do you use the stone to set the angle and then hold your knife flat? That’s certainly the traditional Chinese method, though of course it’s generally done with a stone so dished as to be U shaped.


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 29, 2019)

Scribbled said:


> Huh, this is a daft question, but I’ve noticed a lot of people setting their stone holders at an incline. Do you use the stone to set the angle and then hold your knife flat? That’s certainly the traditional Chinese method, though of course it’s generally done with a stone so dished as to be U shaped.



If you don't switch hands, it can help with angles. Jon at JKI even sells a bridge with an incline.


----------



## DisconnectedAG (Sep 30, 2019)

osakajoe said:


> No need to spend $200 on a holder.
> 
> Mine cost $5
> A few pieces of wood, tape measure, non slip mat, and a few screws.
> ...


I spent more than 5 and ordered a plastic tub that comes with a fitted bridge exactly like this. Works just fine. The top pin on mine is a bit higher and will probably be too high for a well worn shapton glass plate for example, but a simple non-slip mat makes this bridge easy to use and extremely functional. Love it so far.


----------



## Lars (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## osakajoe (Sep 30, 2019)

I forgot to mention to use double sided tape on the bottom bits before you screw then in. Just to make sure it’s a snug fit. Don’t want that $5 holder bouncing around


----------

